# khal boas



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

i have 1 male 1 female both khal alibino at wot age wod thay be able to breed at ant wot wud i get??????


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

if there both visual albinos u carnt breed them


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

why there both yellow lol????


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

*bump!!*

bumpbump


----------



## Curious-Pets (Jun 21, 2009)

If they are both visual albino's you can't breed them, due to jenetics
, im no expert on boas but im sure albino to albino boas would just have slugs or deformed babies.

( Bad spelling i know ).


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

yea you cant breed them.


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

when they say u cant do it, they will breed but you REALLY SHOULDNT do it....... 

its something in the genetics that cause the young to be born with deformed eyes, partial blindness and total blindness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so please dont do it!!!!


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

so how wud i get alibino boas???


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

visual albino to visual albino boa breeding carries a very high risk of eye deformities in the neonates, it has been done, and while its not 100% of the time it happens, it is a high enough percentage that it's not a good idea to do.

Most breeders make albinos by breeding a visual albino to a het albino.


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks bud your wisdom helps me agen:2thumb:


----------



## seanIRL (Mar 24, 2009)

is this the case for all albino snakes ? does albino to albino breeding cause health problems for all snakes?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

no just boas as far as I am aware, but there are other dodgy pairings in other species, such as jag to jag in carpet pythons.


----------

